# Bradford white 5% increase on its way!!!



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Was told today from 2 supply houses new BW tanks going up 5%. What to do?, eat the up charge or raise the price??? 


Anybody else's here about the raise?


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

We'll ask yourself. Do you want to loose 5% of your profit for a b.w tank?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Their price goes up 5%. My price goes up 10%


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Was told today from 2 supply houses new BW tanks going up 5%. What to do?, eat the up charge or raise the price???
> 
> 
> Anybody else's here about the raise?


Eat it?!?!?!?!? 

You MUST be joking!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I plan on raising my price as well but was curious as to others thoughts.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well if ones already cut throating and giving away their installs why stop at $20. But if one is already charging their price as has been mathmadically calculated to cover all cost INCLUDING profit, then the price increase should be accounted for.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Their price goes up 5%. My price goes up 10%


I like the way you think.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Was told today from 2 supply houses new BW tanks going up 5%. What to do?, eat the up charge or raise the price???
> 
> 
> Anybody else's here about the raise?


We had the price increase last month. As soon as it rolled out our price reflected the increase. I'll be damned if I am going to eat it. Everyone else raises prices why can't you?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hot Damn!
I get a pay raise! :thumbup:

Yes... We mark up our supplied parts....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutely you increase your price. Go up 10%, blame it on the manufacturer and increase your profits. It's a beautiful thing. I hope they go up 5% every year.

David


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Bradford white is not worth the money anyway...

just Wait till the new mandated water heaters come out
and people start to cry like babies.....

like when there is no more 75 gallon normal gas heaters available
and they have to switch to a power vent for their 5 bathroom home


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

with the new water heater rules coming, they are all raising their prices, even big box. everything we buy every day fluctuates. it always goes up. the price of milk, gas, food, water heaters. its just another day. kohler changes their prices every year in april. i adjust mine accordingly and give myself a raise when needed.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Already paid the increase at fergunsons.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Bradford white is not worth the money anyway...



What hwh is in your opinion?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> What hwh is in your opinion?


He wants one he doesn't have to beat on the electronics with a pair of channellock pliers...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Bradford White 50g, nat, 6 year: $460.00


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

I would really love for them to raise the list price a heck of a lot more...

So it is easier to justify my price for people that need to google everything I offer.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

$460 cost of current water heater. 5% increase now cost you $484. Shouldn't be hard to sell.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i wont say if my cost is more or less than yours :laughing: but keep in mind that our customers can read this. i dont want them to know what we pay for anything


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i wont say if my cost is more or less than yours :laughing: but keep in mind that our customers can read this. i dont want them to know what we pay for anything


The chances of a customer reading this one little post is beyond astronomical. It has 380 views so far....

Besides, if they ***** about parts mark-up, I don't want them as customers.


----------

